# Jiminy Peak - 12.4.10



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * 12.4.10

*Resort or Ski Area: *Jiminy Peak

*Conditions: *Sunny, low 30s, man made frozen stuff

*Trip Report: * Narrowed down the choices to Mt Snow or Jiminy last night and made the call this morning after sleeping in a bit.  

Jake and I pulled into a surprisingly crowded parking lot around 11:00 AM but scored a parking spot up near the drop-off.   Grabbed our $35 tickets and hit the hill.  The crowded parking lot didn't translate to a crowded mountain.  2 minute wait for a chair was the max all day.  

Conditions were pretty good considering it rained so much this week and it is only December 4.  There were basically 3 ways down the mountain today.  

1. North Glade to Slingshot to 360
2. Lower Glade to lower Slingshot (doesn't look the same on the map as it skied today)
3. West Way to Grandslam

We liked West Way to Grandslam the most though there were some narrow parts that were scary with the quantity of people. 

Crowds on slopes were in pockets and there were many groups of instructors  getting ready for the season.  towards the end of our day i'm pretty sure there were more green jackets (instructors) than anyone else on the mountain.

i hadn't been to Jiminy in several years. It is a nice place but the drive from where i live sucks. mostly NON-highway makes for a long & tedious drive.

a few pics-
Looking down West Way -






The big windmill





snowmaking in progress





lift line





jake


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2010)

trail looks pretty good for this early,  glad u guys got after it !


----------



## severine (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice! Haven't been there yet...someday.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2010)

Jiminy knows how to make snow with the best of them. No doubt. Good pitch, efficient lift system. I just wish they wouldn't smash everything so flat...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> Jiminy knows how to make snow with the best of them. No doubt. Good pitch, efficient lift system. I just wish they wouldn't smash everything so flat...



based on the interactive trail map it looks like they'll have bumps setup for the season.  not a lot but still something.


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2010)

You should have let me know...I was bombing the hill non stop for 4 hours today. I agree west way and grandslam had the best snow today. Conditions improved as the day went on....the mostly golfball sized death cookies started to disintegrate.    

Also, IMHO, Jiminy has no bumps.  Neither in the natural terrain of the mountain nor do they let much bump up on any decent bump run situation. The trails, while having a decent pitch, don't really follow the contours of the mountain that much, which again IMHO, makes for relatively boring terrain.  They do however, blow a great deal of snow..and groom a ton...(perhaps too much).   They also open early and stay open late in the season and offer a good value and frequent discounts.  I usually ski a few days a year at jiminy..and  I will continue to do so.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2010)

marcski said:


> You should have let me know...I was bombing the hill non stop for 4 hours today.




Sorry Marc. Didn't make the decision on where to go until 8 AM and then we flew out the door.   Really didn't like the drive up there.. too many back roads for me.


----------

